# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  busco asociacion de productores agricolas

## ercanu

somos un equipo de ingenieros interesados en presentar un proyecto de inversion al programa de compensaciones para la competividad (PCC) del MINAG. para lo cual requerimos entrar en conversaciones con alguna asociacion de productores agropecuarios (OPA) asentada preferentemente en el valle del Mantaro. Inversion minima. Escribir a vibrotecsa@gmail.com para mas informacion.Temas similares: Busco proveedores-importadora canadiense interesada en nuestros productos agricolas BUSCO PRODUCTORES DE CAFE Artículo: Indecopi autoriza funcionamiento de Asociación Nacional de Productores de Pisco como Consejo Regulador Busco productores de guanabana Busco produccion agricola-importadora canadiense interesada en nuestros productos agricolas

----------


## Genaro Abarca

yo Genaro abarca pertenezco a una asociación ubicacada en ancash, productores de paltos y manzanos, espero sus comentarios para tener mas información sobre su proyecto 
atte

----------

